# أساسيات الخراطة،أنواع المخارط ملحقاتها و وظائفها أرجو التتبيت



## engmmt (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
​
*اليوم أحمل لكم كتاب عن أساسيات الخراطة من انجاز الادارة العامة لتصميم و تطوير المناهج السعودية،يحتوي الكتاب على عدة فصول تتحدث عن :
أنواع المخارط و اجزائها
السنترة والخراطة العدلة الخارجية
خراطة السطوح الداخلية و السلبات
خراطة السطوح اللامركزية
أنواع الترترة
اجراء عملية التسنين الالي*

للتحميل 

http://hotfile.com/dl/90285262/5003218/tournage.rar.html​


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الرابط


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

engmmt قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​
> 
> *اليوم أحمل لكم كتاب عن أساسيات الخراطة من انجاز الادارة العامة لتصميم و تطوير المناهج السعودية،يحتوي الكتاب على عدة فصول تتحدث عن :*
> *أنواع المخارط و اجزائها*
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور مهندس engmmt على الكتاب 

علما أن هذا الكتاب يمكن تحميله مباشرة من رابط 
 الادارة العامة لتصميم و تطوير المناهج السعودية

وهناك موضوع للمهندس مجدي عليان

كتب هندسية باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf

شاكر إهتمامك مجددا .​


----------



## engmmt (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmmt (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يا شباب


----------



## engmmt (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*فين الردود يا شباب*​


----------



## engmmt (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## engmmt (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## الزيتوني (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## engmmt (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى *


----------



## engmmt (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى *


----------



## engmmt (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى *


----------



## oscaar_love (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## fmharfoush (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## engmmt (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،​*


----------



## engmmt (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## engmmt (8 يناير 2011)

*




*​


----------



## engmmt (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## engmmt (11 يناير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## engmmt (14 يناير 2011)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## الاورفلي (14 يناير 2011)

تسلم حبيبي الغالي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------

